# Playing with Leather



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I recently had a customer request a leather wrapped handle and wrist strap on one of my canes. It was something I've been wanting to start on anyway so I agreed to do it.

Here's what I came up with.

First the before:









Here's the after:

























It was a fun project and I'm working on more. My stitching is pretty ratty but I've ordered a couple tools that should help me improve.

Thanks for looking,

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Here's another one I recently completed with just a wrist strap.





























This cane is a big heavily built one with a vine maple shank and an oregon white oak natural crook handle.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

They turned out pretty slick, Rodney, especially the first one.

Gotta say though, the title of the topic made me think I'd accidentally gone to some sort of kink site. LOL!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Maybe I should have thought a bit harder about the title.

The customer received her cane and loves it so I'm happy.

I've got another really rustic oak one in the works and a much more refined cardigan handled cane I'm working on too.

I'm not sure how well they'll sell yet but it's fun to do.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicely done Rodney. Handy add on to the cane.


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Rodney very nice work.


----------

